# Skype



## HanaBi (Jun 20, 2017)

For those interested, Skype appears to be down in most of Europe. 

it started "wobbling" yesterday (19th), but this morning there seems to be a complete blackout across the UK and Western & Central Europe.

You can logon to Skype either via the thin web client or local full client, but you may not be able to see your contacts. And this is the current issue.

It is also worth noting that the rest of the world appears to be unaffected: could be a hack of some sort (ddos probably), server/network issue, or an upgrade that went wrong, and has thus caused this problem

Skype down? Current status and problems |           Down Detector


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah I use it at work to talk to my freelancers and I thought it was just my Skype playing up. Seems to be back now, finally.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jun 20, 2017)

I stopped using Skype ages ago because of such bad connectivity issues. Am now using Google Hangout for all video chats and I've never looked back - Hangouts are far more stable.


----------

